# E-Course



## livwir (Jan 24, 2011)

Where do I go to sign up for the course?


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I've never been able to post links to things on here but I can tell you if you go make to our home page Smoking-Meat.com it's listed on there


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## micmike (Mar 10, 2011)

Many thanks.

 


bmudd14474 said:


> http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 29, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


Thnx, I just used the link.


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 12, 2011)

Subscribed


----------

